# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Azem Hajdari, Hero?

## Seminarist

Nuk me kujtohet nese eshte trajtuar me pare si teme me vete kjo, por me kujtohet se disa here eshte permendur ne forum se Azemi Hajdari eshte hero, edhe kjo eshte bere nga njerez jo do si do, sikunder eshte edhe z. Agim Doci, nje nga te nderuarit intelektuale te forumit, por eshte bere ne nje menyre te natyrshme edhe nga te djathtet e forumit.

Tashti me lindin shume pyetje:

Valle a nuk po abuzohet shume, si me cdo gje tjeter, me terma te shenjte, si fjala - hero - ne Shqiperi?

A ka te drejte qe cdo kush ta perdori e tia veshi kujdo kete titull?

Kush eshte Azem Hajdari? Cfare mendimi keni ju per te?

A mund ti perkase ai klases se heronjeve ne historine e Shqiperise?

----------


## lum lumi

Personaliteti i Azem Hajdarit është skalitur në historinë e re shqiptare.

Ai ishte dhe do mbetët simbol i ndryshimeve të një kthese të rëndësishme kombëtare.

----------


## Redi

Llapi, perpara se te flasesh per Azem Hajdarin duhet te njohesh jeten dhe biografine e tij.

Une po te jap vetem nje fakt.

Ka qene Kryetari i Pare i Partise se Pare Opozitare ne Shqiperi pas 50 viteve Totalitarizem dhe Diktature te eger.

Nuk ka rendesi se kjo parti quhet PD apo PL, apo PP, LDK etj.

Azem Hajdari ne bashku me Arben Brocin dhe studente te tjere ishin te paret qe iu kundervune diktatures komuniste ne Shqiperi.

I pari u zgjodh Kryetar i PD-se dhe i dyti i PD-se se Shkodres.

Te dy u vrane nga Komunistet ashtu si shume demokrate te tjere.

Ti je teper i indoktrinuar per te kuptuar gjera te tilla, pasi je nen ndikimin e nje propagande teper te forte qe nuk te le te veshtrosh shume thelle.

----------


## ornament

Azemi ishte tip kurajoz. 
Ç'kerkoj te them me kete; ai nuk ju shmang fatit te tij, siç do te mund te benin te tjeret. Rolin ne te cilin historia e vuri "rastesisht", ai e luajti gjer ne fund. 
Deshira e tij e vetme, me sa duket ishte ME QENE AKTIV. S'ka rrendesi per çfare e per ke. Si ai njeriu qe hidhet nga avioni me syt mbyll, pa e ditur se ku do te bjerre. Ai do veç te hidhet, asgje tjeter. Kur shohin qe ai rra ne uje, te tjeret komentojne ; 'i gjori sa shume e donte detin' ishte detar i vertete.

Pyetja eshte; a eshte ai nje hero?
Pergjigjem; po aq sa palestinezet te cilet te ngarkuar me dinamit shperthejne per te vrare sa me shume çifute.

ps, partine e pare opozitare nuk e krijoi Azemi, por Ramiz Alia. Me kujtohet qe revoltat e studenteve (tek konvikti) nisen fillimisht nga mungesa kushteve sidomos dritave. Shume vajza provinciale, fare cullak, nen driten e qirinjve kercenin neper dritaret e konvikteve te qytezes studenti, duke uleritur SEX! SEX!.
Pothuaj rreth nje vit me pare, ne nje takim ne Akademine e Artit, studente (artiste te rinj shqiptare) i çfaqen indinjaten e tyre nje anetari te byrrose politike (me duket shokut Pali) ne prani te Edi RAMES. Nje nga keta ishte dhe Blendi Gonxhja. Ndjehej ne ajer qe situata po ndryshonte, Çaushesku nderkohe qe ekzekutuar porsi nje qen bashke me te shoqen. Komunizmi shqiptar, nen shembullin e atij rus u vetkonsumua.
Azemi ishte demokrat, po aq sa Enveri komunist.

----------


## erzeni

Per te qene Hero duhet treguar heroizem per nji ceshtje te drejte.
Azemi i permbush kriteret per te qene hero. 
Ai ishte Hero qe ne gjallje.
Ai urrehej ne kulm ne mjediset  socialiste (puniste) dhe jo rastesisht  per vrasjen e tije u mobilizuan kriminele e spiune te regjur si Neritan Ceka, Skender Gjinushi, Fatos Klosi, Frrok Cupi, Taulant Dedja, disa gjenerale te policise dhe Shishit e deri tek deputeti Gafurr Mazrreku e vrasesi profesionist  Jaho Salihi me  ekipin e deges puneve te brendeshme te Tropojes.


Azemi  eshte Hero i vertete.

Varrimi i tije u manipulua nga SHISHI dhe agjentet e tije ne PD e athershme e u be nji katrahure e demshme per PD.

----------


## Kallmeti

ore i ziu Ornament ke quan ti hero bre Enver Hoxhen apo Mehmet Sheun qe vrane tere intelektualet e Shqiperise?Si e perfyteron ti heroun ? Azem Hajdari ishte dhe ngelet hero i vrare jo nga pushtuesit e huaj por nga komunistet e tua me Z.Klosin në krye.Vrasja e tij eshte quajtur në Amerike vrasje politike dhe pra ato e vrane azemin nga frika sepse ai iu zbuloi ter lidhjet qe kishin pasur me grekerit kur organizuan luften civile ne Shqiperi ne 1997.Nuke te kuptoj por edhe në qofsh djali i ndonje ish-komunisti apo antari te burose politike unë nuk qaj kryt dhe po ta them troç sa do te mundoheni ai rregjim qe shkaterroi Shqiperine nuk ka per të aguar kurre.Pershendetje dhe thirri mendjes se po ti merr era.

----------


## Kallmeti

poshte komunistat qe e shkaterruan deri në skaj Shqiperine.
I perjetshem qofte kujtimi i herojnë duke filluar me Azemin dhe tere policet e vrare ne lufte me krimin.Amin...

----------


## Seminarist

S'ma kishte marre mendja se nje teme kaq e re do te merrte hov e vrull ne pergjigje brenda nje dite!

Do tu kerkoja ndjese nqs tashti do te bej nje klasifikim (kuptohet sipas atij personal):

Nuk u habita deri me tash per pergjigjet, se pothuajse te gjithe u grupuat rreth opinioneve tuajat, keto te majta e te djathta. Megjithate, edhe pse e di qe Ornament eshte nje i majte (ose keshtu e di une), ai ka dhene nje qendrim me asnjanes nga pikepamja e analizimit te A.Hajadarit!

Ndersa Llapi e ka kap me te drejte pyetjen qe po trajtohet: A mund ti perkase A. Hajdari klases se heojve te kombit apo jo?

Ornament, une bie i nje mendimi me ty, se jo vetem partia e pare opozitare, por ne pergjithesi levizja "antikomuniste" e sidomos levizja studentore per rrezimin e qeverise Alia ishte nje projekt jo i ri i analizuar nga ekspertet komuniste lindore ne bashkepunim me bosat perendimore, ku te paret kishin per shef Gorbacovin, i cili ua beri ne forma te ndryshme te ditura vartesve hapur apo jo te tij, se kjo ishte situata. Vetem nje i marre, se kupton kete!
===========================

Duke qene se politika nuk eshte ne majat e interesave te mija vetjake, ne gjykimet e mia do te dukem, sic do ta shihni, pak si popullor ne fakte, por rendesi ka qe ato mund te jene te verteta.

Ju kujtohet djaloshi i IMET tropojan, qe i ishte shkrepur te merrte pjese ne levizjet "rebeluese" te Dhjetorit 90-te? (po sa shpejt u trash more, sapo u vesh me pushtet, karakteristike kjo e njerezve pa vlere.....nejse...)

Cdo te thuhej per Azemin djalosh....i cfaret ishte ky person?

Kush di te na thote, se ky "trim" sa ka pasur te beje me njerez qe as mafioze nuk mund ti quash, por ordineret e ordinereve kriminele....

Kush di te na thote per aferet e tij me femra neper fakultete..?

Kush di te na pershkruaje pashallekun me te cilin u vesh ky person, kur morri pushtet?

==========================

Ore po pse eshte hero te pakten? Pse u vra me atentat? Se u vra (nqs po..) nga socialistat?
===========================

Po te flase njeri me fakte per heroizmin e tij, do te beje mire, se keshtu do te ndreqim nje opinion qe ndoshta gabimisht na eshte krijuar...edhe nga ana tjeter, nqs dikush di te flase per te kunderten (te zezat e tij) do te beje mire, se keshtu ndoshta fjala hero nuk do te keqperdoret, ose me mire nuk do te "blasfemohet" me....

----------


## erzeni

shiko mor klodian pak më thelle.

Gorbacovi ishte kryetari i Rusise ose Bashkimit Sovietik i cili beri reforma te medhaja ne kampin socialist lindor.
Ne fakt reformat ne kte kamp komunist kishin filluar me pare.
Periudha e erret staliniste kishte perfunduar ne Bashkimin sovietik me ndryshimet qe beri Hrushovi. Hrushovi i mbylli  burgjet politike dhe kampet e perqendrimet ose sic thuhet gulaget.
Fjala "gulag" vjen nga romani "arqipelagu gulag" i Solxhenicinit ku pershkruhen kampet e punes ku vuanin miljona njerez ne periudhen Staliniste. Ne shqip mund te thoshim ne vend te Gulag fjalen Bulqize ose Spac.
Pikerisht se Hrushovi hapi nji faqe te re ne kampin socialist ai u simpatizua nga liberalet dhe u be i urryer nga dogmatiket.
Enveri yne u tremb nga reformat hrushoviane dhe preu lidhjet me te sepse ju tremb ndryshimeve qe mund te beheshin dhe tek ne.
Ne se do beheshin ndryshime  ne ato vite Enveri do perfundonte ne gjyq si kriminel bashke me shoket e tije duke perfshire dhe Ramizin.
Keshtu qe reformat e Gorbacovit u pranuan pa veshtirsi ne vendet Socialiste sepse aty kish filluar Pranvera me Kohe.
Ne Shqiperine e Enverit nuk u bene asnjihere reforma liberalizuese, perkundrazi metodave Staliniste ju shtuan dhe ato Maoiste.
Ne vitin 1990 Shqiperia nuk ishte as Hungari e 1990 e as Cekosllovaki e 1990 por ishte nji mikro bashkim Sovietik i 1950.
Te dilje ne ate kohe hapur me kerkesa politike sic dolen Azemi me shoke nuk ishte e lehte. Pamvaresisht se Enveri nuk jetonte, hija e tije dhe sistemi i tije ishin ne fuqi.

Mendimi qe hedh ti se Azemi  ishte "krijese" e Ramizit  bie poshte ne shume aspekte.
Partia punes  i dinte kush jane "krijesat" dhe kush ishin kundershtare te vertete. 
Po te ishte Azemi i Ramizit athere ndaj tije nuk ishin bere 4-5 atentate nga njerzit e afert te Ramizit sic jane Neritani, Mejdani e Gjinushi.  Po te ishte Azemi i Ramizit  athere ne mjediset e rretheve enveriste ai nuk do urrehej e perbuzej si askushi.
Besoj e di se ne familjet enveriste  Azemi do jete urryer dhe do jete mallkuar 100 here ne dite si Saliu e me keq.
Opinioni i mjediseve Enveriste eshte busull e pa gabushme ne se don te dallosh se kush eshte per ata pule dhe kush ujk qe duhet vrare.
Azemit nuk i beri atentat  Halit Shamata kur ish minister policie por Neritani, nuk i beri atentat deputeti Ed Paloka por Gafurri i PS.
Nuk i beri atentat Azemit  ndonji  simpatizant i PD por enveristet e Tropojes te instruktuar nga Klosi.  Per vrasesit nuk krijoj alibi  Genc Pollo ose Fatmir Mehdiu por Taulant Deda , nji lider socialist i njohur. Keto jane te vertetuara.
Ne jeten private te Azemit nuk po hyj se ai nuk ishte Nen Tereza.
Aferat me femra nuk i di por me femra merren dhe ministrat e Nanos e nuk eshte cudi.
Me trafiqe meret gjysma  e Shqiperise por  me protest heroike si te Azemit nuk jane marre shume vete. Pikerisht heroizmi ne protesta e ben ate hero si shume te tjere shoke te tije ne ato vite ,, por 5 atentatet ndaj tije e bejne ate dhe nji Kreshnik legjendar.

klodi  ti  natyrisht e hape kte teme per te provokuar ndjenjat e respektit dhe dhimbjes qe kane Shume shqiptare per Azemin.
Nuk ke bere gje tjeter vetem se tregove cinizem. 
no pr,  veten tregon.
Ate nate qe u vra Azemi kane ngritur dolli familjet enveriste nga kenaqsia. E dime dhe kete.

----------


## Ryder

Eshte e do te mbetet, ne jeten e vepren e tij kunder komunizit.

Llapo Azemi ishte i vetmi qe i doli hapur mjeker cjapit qe firmoste kontrata shitjeje ne greqi.

Ai e donte nje komb  ta shikonte Kosoven edhe Shqiperin. Po po ai qe eshte ne foto bashke me Arben Brocin qe e vrane ne thyerjen e komunizmit. E sa heronj te tjere na duhen ta largojme bishen e keqe nga kurizi i Shqiperis. 

Bisha = Komunizmi 

Demokracia behet nga shpirti demokrat nga ata qe hyne ne greva urie per te permbysur sisteme.

----------


## ornament

Erzeni, ti hyre thelle pa shpjeguar pse Azemi eshte hero.

Azemi me sa me kujtohet mua ishte student i martuar dhe i "dobet". Dua te them qe shkollen nuk e shihte si prioritet. Ne kete pike ai i ngjante Enverit. Kjo s'domethene qe s'ishte tip i zgjuar (te gjithe malesoret jane te tille). 
Atij i mungonin gjithashtu idete personale, prandaj gjuajti rastin dhe prandaj qe i guximshem. Duke qene pa kulture, po ashtu si shumica e shqiptareve dje dhe sot, ai nuk mund te qe krijues, as prijes i çfaredo rryme politike a formacioni politik.
Prandaj ai qe ne fillim pati nevoje per ndihmen e "doktorit" qe te pakten i dinte dy-tre gjuhe te huaja per te impresionuar popullin, ndyshe populli do ta zbythte duke mos e ndjekur.
I them keto, jo per te ulur figuren e Azemit, siç mendon Kallmet katnari ose Klod fetari. Por me tregu qe Azemi nuk ishte LIDER DEMOKRAT.
Dhe nuk ka se si!
Shqiptaret nuk aspironin as aspirojne demokracine, sepse nuk e njohin ate. Ne nuk kerkojme veç LEKE, kjo na shtyn te emigrojme pa perjashtim si dhe te luajme PATRIOTET pa perjashtim.
Po te bente ngohte dhe te kishte uje, si ne Kuba, ne do te qeme akoma nen komunizem. Nga nje popull me prirje te tilla nuk ka si dalin HERONJ te çdo rangu qofte e aq me pak demokrate.
Gjithashtu diçka pse ju "demokratet", nuk shkruani nje rresht per ate komandarin e UÇK, Jasharin me duket, a dini pse, sepse s'mendoni qe ata e bene luften dhe as e fituan ate.
Ne te njejten kohe per ju Azemi eshte hero ngaqe ai solli demokracine. Jo keshtu s'shkon pa te njejten llogjike. O te dy o asnjeri, apo jo.

Ndersa per mua Azemi eshte nje hero, siç e thashe dhe me lart. Jo si lider demokrat, por sepse ai nuk ju shmang vdekjes, qe pavaresisht nga rrethanat ishte nje vrasje politike. Po te mos qe ngaterru me politike Azemi do te qe gjithmone gjalle, ndoshta ne amerike, si Antoni sot.
Çdokush qe pa ju dhimbur jeta vletflijohet, qofte dhe per aresye personale per mua eshte hero. Prandaj permenda kamikazet palestineze.
Por diçka, Heronjte ndahen dhe ata ne kategori. Ne te medhej e te vegjel, ne te harrushem dhe te pa harrushem. Me vepra heroike dhe pa vepra heroike, simbas kohes ku jetojne.
Koha ne te cilem ndodhemi nuk eshte kohe herronjsh legjendare, sepse idealet s'jane te tilla.
Ne nje album te muzikes rock grupi "gjurmet" (Prishtine) ka nje kenge qe e shpjegon shume mire situaten.

----------


## ornament

Klod, une s'dredh gje. Une evidentoj. Kjo do te thote qe kur tregoj "bishtin e qenit", nuk jam une qe e dredh, cilesia i ngelet qenit qe i pelqen ta dredhe ate (bishtin).
Mos e bej vete, siç bejne idotat me gishtin tat, pra ne ket rast mos me shih mua, por bishtin qe eshte i dredhur, vetem keshtu do e kuptosh psene e dredhjes.

----------


## trimndgjim

Ornament, 

Argumentimi jot eshte tamam per fshatare te pa shkolluar, se nuk ka kuptim fare. 
Sa per fshatin qe perben shumicen e popullsise, ojo eshte fatkeqesia me e mathe e shqiperise. Pse, mo a mendon ti se do te ishin hapur depot e armeve ne 97'n ne qofte se popullesia do te kish qene  e qyteteruar? Une them se jo! 
Sa per Azem Hajdarin, une them sa ai eshte nje HERO dhe e nje kategorie shume te rralle ( Ne te njejten me Skenderbeun). 

A do te falje ti atentatorin tend pasi te ka qelluar e plagosur per vdekje me 5 plumba!!! Nuk besoj???

----------


## Seminarist

Pra si ne rastin e Kadarese, une shoh nje veprim: Deri me atsh nuk ka patur njeri, qe te na numeroje arsye se perse eshte Azem Hajdari Hero? C'mendohet me kete term....hero i PD-se? 

Nqs po, u takon Pd-se te thote ne eshte apo jo per ta...ne te kundert, nqs titulli Hero, i eshte dhene per te gjithe kontekstin historik shqiptar, atehere ketu kemi te drejte (Erzenushi) ta komentojme kete...se ndryshe na del se ju (disa tipa) po na komandoni, e po na detyroni te themi e pranojme gjera vetem se ju i besoni (kjo eshte edhe nje nga natyrat imponuese te hershme "shqiptare", sidomos te perforcuar nga 60-vitet e fundit).

Une nuk pretendoj (ornament) te jem ne gjendje ti bej nje analize te mirefillte politike e gazetareske Hajdarit, se sic i kam paraprire me pare ketij lloj komenti, politika per mua nuk ka patur kurre kryesim ne interesat e mia vetjake, e as ne deshirat e hobet e mia. Prandaj nuk do te harxhoja kohe qe ta paraqisja kete teme me fakte e terma politike...., por me mjafton te them, se titulli Hero, duhet te jete i shenjte (jo ne kuptimin fetar, ose pse jo) dmth te plotesoje disa kushte moralo-ideore edhe aktivitet qe ti vishet dikujt. Tashti une e di se nje gje e tille eshte relative, sepse ne baze te ideve te moralit, bindjeve edhe aktiviteteve na dalin edhe heronjte e punes socialiste Heroj, por megjithe varferine historike tone per ta definuar kete term, une shresoj se ne mund te arrijme ne nje perfundim te pergjithshem te perbashket te tij.

Pra....perse eshte Azem Hajdari Hero? 

=========================
=========================

Do tu lutesha katunareve fondamentalisto - pagane e antikristiane, te mos mundohen te me tregojne se cili eshte komunizmi, se shume prej jush keni qene vete...une asnjehere...as edhe ndonje anetar i familjes time!

----------


## erzeni

klod  dhe ornamenti, jeni te ftuar te na rreshtoni ju ketu disa heronj qe te kemi dhe ne nji koncept te qarte per heronjte.

----------


## Ryder

Ca meresh me komunistat, mendoj qe kjo tem eshte provokative dhe te nxit te besh politike, Azem Hajdari Hero eshte ska nevoj ta vesh me pikepyetje ne fund ate e di nje popull i tere u vra nga makina policie iku nje qeveri e tere brenda 24 oreve ne greqi e ne maqedoni e i hyn vrimave...

Sngeli te gjykohet nga njerezit anonim kjo ceshtje si keta qe bejne filozofi ketu ne kete teme.

Beni mire ta lini kete muhabet, po ca ti besh kur duan te bejne politik edhe femijet e monistave ne kompjuter...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Seminarist

Erzen...! Ke dale jashte shtratit...te temes e kam fjalen.

Ketu eshte shtruar pyetja, nese eshte edhe perse eshte Azemi hero se pari....

Tashti, persa i perket se cili mendoj une se kush eshte hero, kam pershtypjen se ke natarru adresen lum miku....!

HEROJ - jane : ne pamundesi per ti numeruar te gjithe...po jap per antikomunizem e atdhetari te plote (po flas per regjimin e fundit me te gjate shqiptar)

Te gjithe kleriket katolike, te masakru'm nga Bisha komuniste

Pt. Anton Arapi

Pt. Zef Pllumi

sa per keta, shqipetaret nuk e meritojne ti kene mes kombit shqiptar, pasi edhe respekti i dhene atyre nuk eshte ne lartesine e duhur!

e me dhjetra e ndoshta qindra te tjere klerike...

Te gjithe ato qe me vetedije e kundershtuan rregjimin komunist, duke e ditur se c'i priste ne ate kohe...nje nder ta

Kasem Trebeshina....

ata qe edhe pse i mbijetune komunizmit, se perkrahen, e as nuk morren pjese ne mafiozlleqe "antikomuniste", e kete vetem e vetem per pushtet.....zeri i te cileve, jam i sigurte se nuk eshte ndier fare, ose nuk eshte degjuar nga luftrat pushtetdashese te blu-kuqeve njepartiake.

ndoshta caloj pak me arrite me i permene te gjithe....
=========================================

kjo eshte jashte teme, pra le te kalojme ne teme!

===========================================

se kisha pa Sonikun.....

Sonik...anonim me te tjereve je ti ketu, Icebergu...etj, disa tipike....

....Une e di qe pergjigjen me te plote edhe me me vlere ka per ta dhone z. Agim, se keta cilimijte jane vecse tifoza...!

----------


## baobabi

Azem Hajdari u shpall hero me dekret te presidentit te republikes Rexhep Mejdani menjehere pas vrasjes se tij.

Po ti referohem mandatit juridik qe ka presidenti rrjedh se gjithe shqiperia e ka deklaruar Azemin menjehere hero.

Keshtu qe tema ne fakt duhet kthyer ne nje forme tjeter.

A ishte hipokrizi shpallja hero e Azem Hajdarit edhe nga Partia Socialiste apo ajo nepermjet te zgjedhurve te saj e tha fjalen e vet sinqerisht

Mua me rezulton se i gjithe spektri politikshqiptar e njeh Azem Hajdarin per hero.

Tek e fundit Azemi i ka kaluar barrierat juridike per t'u klasifikuar si hero.

Per te gjithe ata qe perfaqesojne Shqiperine ai eshte shpallur hero.

Ka njerez qe nuk e pelqejne Azemin per hero?

Duhet te kete, dhe aresyet jane te ndryshme.

Po therras ketu filmin amerikan "Heroi", ku interpretojne Dustin Hoffman dhe Andy Garcia.

Kush e ka pare besoj se e kupton analogjine qe dua te bej, kush nuk e ka pare le t'a shohe qe te kuptoje analogjine.

Kam mendimin se disa diskutante ketu e duan figuren e heroit te zote e gojetar, trim dhe te paster dhe per kete duhen pergezuar qe kane ideale te pastra.
Realiteti eshte se heroi ka te meta si cdo njeri tjeter dhe nganjerere me shume.

A jane keto te meta aq shume sa te erresonin aktet heroike te Azemit per te cilat perfaqesuesit e popullit shqiptar, Rexhep Mejdani dhe Kuvendi popullor t'a shpallin hero.

Po te ishte e vertete kjo Rexhepi dhe Kuvendi nuk do t'u shkonte fare mendja qe t'a shpallnin Azemin hero.

Per mua nuk ja vlen qe te rreshtoj se cfare te metash kishte Azemi ne jeten e vet se nuk di ndonje gje por me mjafton vendimi i perfaqesuesve te popullit shqiptar qe t'a njoh per hero per aq sa eshte shpallur si i tille.

----------


## erzeni

Ai qe vrau Azemin (jaho salihi) njihet si vrases i shume personave dhe perdhunues femrash.

----------


## ornament

Baobabi, hero me dekret nga kuvendi popullor i kohes, ke qene dhe Shkurte Pal Vata (aksioniste), ose Ismet Sali Bruçaj (arsimtar).
A jane te nje rangu me Azemin dhe pse? S'besoj ti pranosh dhe duash te gjithe njesoj, heronjte ne rast lufte psh, mund te jene me mijra. 
Me kujtohet se dikur jepeshin titujt e heronjeve me percaktimin Hero i Punes, Hero i Luftes, etj. Desha te di (per kulture) çfare vleresimi ka Azemi, me dekretin e presidentit.

Erzeni, po ta lexoje me me kujdes çfare kam shkruar do ta kuptoje cilet quaj heronj une. Po ta perseris.
Te gjithe ata qe nuk e kursejne jeten e tyre, qe nuk i frikesohen vdekjes dhe i japin fund burrerisht asaj.
Te gjithe kamikazet palestineze psh, edhe nje person qe hidhet nga ura me mbyt veten ne uje eshte per mua nje hero. Por edhe nje qe vdes burrerisht ne shtratin e vdekjes si Skenderbeu psh. Edhe Azemi ben pjese padyshim ne ta.
Por e perseris nuk mund ti dua te gjithe njesoj, edhe sikur te dua, nuk e kam zemren valixhe, as trurin nje ton.
Sado ne te llapim, dhe sado dekrete te leshoje parlamenti, vetem koha i gjykon drejt heronjte, asnje tjeter, ata qe do te ngelen do te jene gjithmone me pak se tre. Besoj, per akoma shume kohe vendin e Skenderbeut s'do ta luj njeri.

----------

